# Sand Or Gravel



## crash2673 (Oct 14, 2011)

Right now I have gravel in my tanks, was thinking if switching to sand, or have a mixture of both, what's the best way to go.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Depends what you like really...

I use gravel, because all of my tanks are high flow and sand wont stay on the bottom. I really like the look of sand, but... just doesnt work for me


----------



## crash2673 (Oct 14, 2011)

I have a high flow rate also I'll just stick with gravel,thanks. Here's my tank.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

Done both, pros and cons to each . Gravel traps waste, but can be vacuumed. Sand looks nice, but can damage filters if stirred up.


----------

